# where was it ??



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya ..... just a quick one, and not sure if anyone can help or not.

A couple of weeks ago (or maybe it was months ???) one of the posters on here (an English couple)was talking about the small country hotel / b&b that they ran.... I think we were talking about tourism and hotel occupancy etc .... anyway I meant to save the link to their place but have lost it! Im sorry for being a bit vague here but as Xtreme will point out, I am "middle aged"!!!! so of course my brain is losing cells daily!

If anyone can remember what the hell Im talking about - I would be most grateful!

Gracias :tongue:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Are you referring to that English couple who were talking about the small country hotel / b&b that they ran?

No.....don't remember it at all!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Are you referring to that English couple who were talking about the small country hotel / b&b that they ran?
> 
> No.....don't remember it at all!


:lol::lol: yes I am - and I dont remember it either! we must be as OLD as each other!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It is Cazzy you are talking about 

So, my mind is not finished!! Does that make me a toy-boy?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> It is Cazzy you are talking about
> 
> So, my mind is not finished!! Does that make me a toy-boy?


 youre obviously still a youngster Steve if you have 100% brain capacity! I was alluding to Xtreme´s comment earlier this week when he described Jo and I as "middle aged Brit women" ... luckily we sort of like him so he has been forgiven!

I think it may well be Cazzy now you mention it .... someone was asking me recently about small rural hotels / b&bs and I remember the post on here .... maybe I can pm her and ask for some details ..

Thanks Steve - good to have you youngsters around to help the aged ! :wave::wave:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> It is Cazzy you are talking about
> 
> So, my mind is not finished!! Does that make me a toy-boy?


No Steve.....just the biggest saddo on the forum since the demise of Stravinsky! 

And hasn't business picked up here since his departure from office?

What can we learn from this?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

About Cazzy 
Location 
Inland Andalucia 
Expat From Country 
england 
Expat To Country 
spain 
Signature 
www.spanglefish.com/bandbislaredonda

Sue, I could not possibly comment about your age - I am far too much a gentleman BUT I had to laugh when Jojo said "People our age......" when she was talking about her and I. By XTreme's warped calculator that makes HER ancient. Are donkey years measuered in sevens?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> About Cazzy
> Location
> Inland Andalucia
> Expat From Country
> ...


Thanks again Steve. Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> It is Cazzy you are talking about
> 
> So, my mind is not finished!! Does that make me a toy-boy?


WHAT?????

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No Steve.....just the biggest saddo on the forum since the demise of Stravinsky!
> 
> And hasn't business picked up here since his departure from office?
> 
> What can we learn from this?


That we talk too much!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> Jo xxxxx



Welcome back, we were wondering where you had been. Have a nice day?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome back, we were wondering where you had been. Have a nice day?


:tape:

Jo xxx


----------

